
Ask HN: How to retain more from thee books and articles you read? - nav3en
I love reading a lot of books and articles, especially ones that help me grow as a person. I find it really hard to retain the key points and lessons I learn&#x2F;come across from books and articles. I have tried different methods from writing things down to using note taking apps but these weren&#x27;t sustainable (it slowed me down from progressing or was too much to keep noting down things) I was wondering how you guys deal with this issue and would love to hear solutions that have worked out for you.
======
quaquaqua1
I have to actually write things down 3 or 4 times to actually grasp it. The
first time I memorized the formal Java syntax for FizzBuzz, I spent one week
writing it down with a pen and typing it. Soon it was muscle memory, but it
also reinforced my understanding of syntactical elements for Java,

